# Schnellstartleiste nach Neustart verschwunden- Win 7



## Maggats (28. Oktober 2009)

hi, hab seit gestern wondows 7 drauf. da es die schnellstartleiste ja nicht mehr serienmäßig gibt, habe ich diesen tipp befolgt:

WinTotal - Tipps - Schnellstartleiste (mit "Desktop anzeigen") unter Windows 7 einblenden

allerdings ist die erstellte schnellstartleiste nach dem neustarten wieder weg.

weiß jemand rat?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: schnellstartleiste nach neustart verschwunden- win 7*

Die Schnellstartleiste erscheint auch nicht bei einem Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste? (siehe Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggats (31. Oktober 2009)

nein. die leiste taucht dann auch nicht im kontextmenü auf. mittlerweile taucht der fehler nur noch sporadisch auf. alle 5-6 mal neustarten.


----------



## Imens0 (24. Dezember 2009)

hab das gleiche problem. am anfang war sie nur alle paar neustarts weg. jetzt ist sie nach jedem neustart weg.


----------



## Maggats (25. Dezember 2009)

Imens0 schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem. am anfang war sie nur alle paar neustarts weg. jetzt ist sie nach jedem neustart weg.



das ist sehr ärgerlich. bei mir taucht dieser fehler nur noch selten auf. eine lösung habe ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden. falls du was findest, lass es mich wissen


----------



## schlappwurm (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

habe selbiges Problem. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht so firm mit Win7. Benutzt jemand von Euch:

1) Everest Ultimate
2) TuneUp 2010
3) Bitdefender IS 2010 ???

Dann könnte man ja den Einfluss dieser Programme auf eine eventuelle Wiederherstellung der Registry oder anderer relevanter Dateien ein- bzw. ausschliessen. Eine andere Vermutung: Kann man bei Win 7 die Systemwiederherstellung irgendwie deaktivieren? Eventuell liegt es ja daran. 

mfg Dieter 



MB: Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz, boxed
Ram: 4096MB GEIL DDR2-800 CL4 BlackDragon QuadKIT
VGA: 1 x Gigabyte GeForce 9800 GT Silent Cell
SSD: 1 x Kingston 128 GB @ WIN 7 Pro
HDD: 1 x Samsung HD103UJ @ Win7 Daten
HDD: 1 x Samsung HD103UJ @ Win XP Home Sp3
DVD: 1 x Samsung SH-S183L
Floppy: Panasonic JU-257-203P
NT: Enermax EG465P-VD
TFT: IIyama PLE 2407HDS


----------



## Maggats (30. Dezember 2009)

ich habe von den oben genannten pogrammen nur everest ultimate installiert. meine vermutung war schon das die schnellstartleiste nach jedem windows update verschwindet, das hat sich aber nicht bestätigt.


----------



## BigBug (28. Juni 2010)

EDIT: Ich habe im Internet auch schon lesen können, dass dieses Problem angeblich nur bei NICHT AKTIVIERTEM Windows auftreten soll... Also ggf. mal checken ob euer Windows WIRKLICH aktiviert ist... 

Ansonsten... ->



Maggats schrieb:


> nein. die leiste taucht dann auch nicht im kontextmenü auf. mittlerweile taucht der fehler nur noch sporadisch auf. alle 5-6 mal neustarten.



Waaaaas??? Jetzt gibt es dieses Problem auch schon unter "Win 7"... MIST!
Bis jetzt war das eigentlich (seit ca. einem Jahr) nur ein "XP" Problem...
...aber evtl. gibt es ja parallelen? (verzeiht aber in "Win7" bin ich nicht fit, vielleicht kann ich ja trotzdem helfen...)

Schaut mal ob ihr einige folgender Fragen mit "JA" beantworten könnt:

- QuadCore (oder mehr) CPU?
- Den Eintrag "/usepmtimer" in der "C:/Boot.ini" (Datei ist versteckt, gibts die eigentlich unter "Win7" noch, oder heißt sie dort evtl. nur anders???)
- gelbe "UserEnv" Einträge im Systemprotokoll

Ich hatte das Problem hier auf DREI Rechnern, immer nachdem ich einen Rechner von einer DualCore CPU auf einen QuadCore upgegradet hatte.
(ca. alle 3-10 [5 war der Durchschnitt] Neustarts war die Schnellstartleiste abgeschaltet, konnte zwar wieder aktiviert werden, aber das ständige Neusortieren nervt gewalltig...) 

Erst dachte ich natürlich, OK, da ist jetzt was krumm in Windows und spedierte allen ein Format C: und eine Neuinstallation... Ihr ahnt es... es brachte nichts...

Was habe ich also bisher gemacht, so dass derzeit dieses Problem auf keinen der drei Rechner mehr auftritt?: (Freu...)

*1)*
Falls eine "Boot.ini" (oder etwas gleichbedeutendes mit anderem Namen) unter "Win 7" existiert (Vorsicht ist eine "versteckte datei") und man KEINE *DUAL*Core CPU hat, sondern *Quad*Core oder mehr, dann sollte man erst einmal den Eintrag "/usepmtimer" entfernen. Dieser war als Workaround nämlich eigentlich nur für AMDs DualCore CPUs vorgesehen, die Quads brauchen dies nicht mehr. (Spätestens WindowsUpdate intstalliert ihn aber trotzdem auch auf Quads!)


```
Der entsprechende Eintrag sieht jetzt nur noch so aus: 
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
```

*2)*
Sollte man man sich "*UPHClean v2.0.48*" besorgen. (Bei Microsoft [Download Center] gibts scheinbar nur die alte Version v1.6d, welche man auf keinen Fall versuchen sollte unter "Win 7").
Z.B. hier gibt es eine, die bei mir (XP32) auch läuft und funktioniert:

Für 64Bit Systeme: UPHClean v2.0 beta for 64 bit platform operating system - UPHClean and other profile ramblings - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
Für 32Bit Systeme: UPHClean v2.0 beta for 32 bit platform operating system - UPHClean and other profile ramblings - Site Home - TechNet Blogs

(Ansonsten google bemühen und entsprechend nach: "uphclean-setup-x64-2-0-48.msi" oder "uphclean-setup-x64-2-0-48.msi" suchen lassen.
(Achtung: die v2.0.49 hatte ich auch schon hier laufen, die machte aber Probleme...)

*Wichtig!!!*
Nach der Installation von "UPHClean v2.0.48", sollten DINGEND die folgenden zwei Registrywerte kontrolliert und ggf. auf folgende Werte geändert/erstellt werden! (DWORD)

Registryzweig für alle zwei Einträge ist: "*SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UPHClean\Parameters*"

a) "SHARING_VIOLATION_REMAP" = "0" (Default "1")

b) "SHARING_VIOLATION_DELAY" = "10000" (Default "1000")
[MIND.! Wer sehr viele Programme/Services im Hintergrund laufen hat, kann höhere Werte ausprobieren... bis 30000 wären dann sinnvolle Werte. (in tausender Schritten, weil der Wert die Millisekunden (ms) Wartezeit angibt!)] 

Siehe auch: Abmeldungsprobleme auf einem Computer mit Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows 2000 oder Windows NT*4.0

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.... ACH JA!:

Folgendes fand ich per Google im Internet auch noch, konnte aber noch nicht verifizieren ob es wirklich etwas bringt.
(Dieser Tipp scheint aber höchstens etwas für Rechner zu sein, wo die Schnellstartleiste und andere Dinge *dauerhaft* nicht angezeigt werden. Das "*sporadische*" abschalten scheint damit nicht behoben zu werden, oder?)

*Zitat:*
Es gibt einen Key in der Registry, der verhindert, dass die Schnellstartleiste und andere Werkzeugleisten in der Taskleiste angezeigt werden. Gehen Sie ins Menü "Start/Ausführen" und tippen Sie ein: "regedit". Das startet den Registrierungs-Editor. Klicken Sie sich jetzt zum Pfad
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer
durch. Schauen Sie nach, ob dort der Eintrag "NoToolbarsOnTaskbar" vorhanden ist. Sollte dieser Eintrag bereits da sein, dann setzen Sie seinen Wert auf "0", also inaktiv. Doppelklicken Sie dazu auf den Eintrag und schreiben Sie unter "Wert" die "0". Gibt es diesen Eintrag nicht, dann legen Sie ihn neu an, indem Sie mit der rechten Maustaste ins Fenster klicken und im Kontextmenü "Neu/DWORD-Wert" auswählen. Tragen Sie als Name ein "NoToolbarsOnTaskbar", der Wert "0" ist bereits vergeben.
Schliessen Sie den Registrierungs-Editor, aktivieren Sie die Schnellstartleiste und starten Sie den PC neu. Die Leiste sollte nach dem Neustart weiterhin aktiviert sein.
*Zitat ENDE!*

*Wie gesagt, ist das alles für XP, aber evtl. gibt es ja trotzdem parallelen, da ja das Einschalten der Schnellstartleiste unter "Win 7" scheinbar standardmäßig nicht vorgesehen ist und deshalb wohl eh lediglich "Funktions-Reste" aus XP dabei Verwendung finden.!? Vielleicht hilft der eine oder andere Tipp deshalb ja trotzdem auch unter "Win 7"!?*


*BigBug*

*P.S.: Es wäre schön, wenn es auf die Lösungsvorschläge hier Feedback geben würde, ob es damit funktioniert hat!!! Denn das Internet (Googlesuche) ist bereits VOLL mit dieser Frage, aber in der Regel fehlt bei den Lösungsvorschlägen dann das positive Feedback, so dass ein Suchender/Lesender nie weiß ob der/die Tipp/s was taugen! (Nur wenn es nicht klappt wird leider reagiert. Positive Reaktionen wären aber ebenso wichtig, damit der nächste weiß was er machen kann!)

Also nach dem Versuchen bitte hier auch schreiben ob es was gebracht hat oder nicht. (ggf. auch WELCHER der Tipps die Lösung war! Bei mir reagierten leider meine drei Rechner alle auf einen anderen dieser Tipps..)

...UND damit sind auch die gemeint, die ggf. jetzt noch nicht angemeldet sind und somit hier noch nicht schreiben können... Bitte fürs Feedback anmelden!

...DANKE*


----------



## Maggats (29. Juni 2010)

thx. werd das die tage mal testen.

bei meinem bruder hatte ich neulich windows 7 installiert. bei ihm taucht dieser fehler ebenfalls auf. er muß sich allerdings nicht jedesmal wieder zum quicklaunch ordner hangeln. rechtsklick>>symbolleisten>>quicklaunch genügt bei ihm. bei mir taucht unter symbolleisten der quicklaunch ordner nicht auf.


----------



## pquadrat (25. August 2010)

BigBug schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> *Zitat:*
> Es gibt einen Key in der Registry, der verhindert, dass die Schnellstartleiste und andere Werkzeugleisten in der Taskleiste angezeigt werden. Gehen Sie ins Menü "Start/Ausführen" und tippen Sie ein: "regedit". Das startet den Registrierungs-Editor. Klicken Sie sich jetzt zum Pfad
> ...



Hi BigBug,

habe Deinen WinXP-Weg ausprobiert. 

Zumindest bei den beiden ersten Restarts scheint es zu funktionieren. 
Allerdings geht's bei Win7 nur bis zum Schlüssel HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies. "Explorer" musste ich also als Schlüssel ergänzen. 
Rem.: Habe mich i.d.T. extra in diesem Forum angemeldet, um Rückmeldung zu geben!  - Bin als Minimal-Gamer eher 'n Fremdkörper in PCGH... 

Ich hatte vorher allerdings noch einen anderen Trick gefunden: 
Hier wird die Sprachen-Leiste zugemacht. Dann ging's bei mir auch. Wenn man die aber braucht, ist es natürlich kein Weg. 
Der Link dazu:
Windows 7: Eigene Symbolleiste verschwindet nach Neuanmeldung - Software (Windows 7)

Also: Besten Dank & viel Spaß beim Gamen!

VG P2


----------



## BigBug (25. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! (Besonders wg. der extra Anmeldung, dass weiß ich sehr zu schätzen!)

Leider hielt das alles bei mir ca. 6 Wochen... (JA! 6 Wochen habe ich durchgehend eine Schnellstartleiste gehabt!) [auf allen drei Rechnern!] und seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich das Problem auf ZWEI der Drei Rechner schon wieder.... AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
Merkwürdiger Weise hält einer der Rechner immer noch durch und der ist sogar Hardwaremäßig zwischenzeitlich leicht verändert worden... hmmmm...

Danke auch für deinen Tipp mit der "Sprachenleiste" aber der eigentliche Zusammenhang scheint anders zu liegen, zumindest unter XP. Denn die Sprachenleiste ist eines der ersten Dinge, was ich auf allen drei Rechnern und auf allen Admin und Benutzerkonten als erstes nach einer Windowsinstallation abschalte...
...verrückter Weise bin ich langsam der Meinung, dass Problem sogar reproduzieren zu können, indem ich auf meinem ansonsten LEEREN Desktop etwas verändere (neue Verknüpfung ablegen) und dann neustarte...

Ich resigniere vor diesem Problem auch langsam, denn alles was sich in stunden-/und tage- langer Googelei zusammentragen ließ hatte ich oben zusammengefaßt und bei mir umgesetzt. Mehr vernüftiges/logisches zu diesem Problem gibt das Internet leider IMHO derzeit nicht her...

Trotzdem Danke!

BigBug


----------



## BigBug (31. August 2010)

pquadrat schrieb:


> Hi BigBug,
> Ich hatte vorher allerdings noch einen anderen Trick gefunden:
> Hier wird die Sprachen-Leiste zugemacht. Dann ging's bei mir auch. Wenn man die aber braucht, ist es natürlich kein Weg.
> Der Link dazu:
> Windows 7: Eigene Symbolleiste verschwindet nach Neuanmeldung - Software (Windows 7)



Oh man, Du bist scheinbar mein Held!(?)... (und ab sofort ggf. auch von hunderttausend anderen...?)

Ich hab mir dein Post mal zu Herzen genommen und mir darüber Gedanken gemacht... (W7 -> XP; mein Problem besteht ja unter "XP"!)
Und wer M$ seit Jahren kennt kann sich denken, dass sie Lösung ggf. in "der gleichen Ecke" liegt, auch wenn der direkte "Hint" (Sprachenleiste entfernen) unter "XP" nicht die Lösung brachte... (Wird bei mir ja gleich nach der Installation entfernt...)

Ich war neugierig und kontrollierte nun auf Basis deines Postings, ob es tatsächlich einen Unterschied gibt zwischen dem Rechner meiner Frau (hat seit Monaten das Problem nicht mehr!) und meinem Rechner bzw. meinem "Server" (welche beide das Problem noch hatten...) und suchte nun in der gleichen "Ecke", zu dem Du mir einen Hinweis gegeben hast...

Und dank deinem HINT fand ich tatsächlich einen "Unterschied"!!!

Unter:

"*START -> EINSTELLUNGEN -> SYSTEMSTEUEREUNG -> Regions- und Sprachoptionen" -> Sprachen -> Details...*"

war bei meiner Frau nur "Deutsch" und "Deutsch (IBM)" zu sehen! (letzteres aktiviert!)
Während bei meinen anderen Rechnern zusätzlich immer noch, auch: "Englisch (USA)" zu sehen war...

Das kann es doch nicht sein dachte ich erst! Und trotzdem machte ich dann folgendes:

1)
Ich entfernte alle Sprachen außer "Deutsch (IBM)"... (Um genau diese erst einmal zu aktivieren!)
Was zu der Meldung führte, dass "Deutsch" erst nach einem Neustart entfernt werden kann.
(Auf allen Konten wiederholen!)

2)
Unter "Sprachen -> Details -> Tastatur" deaktivierte/entfernte ich alle "Tastenkombinationen".
(Auf allen Konten wiederholen!)

3)
Und zum Schluß setzte ich auch noch einen Haken unter "Erweitert" bei *"Alle Einstellungen auf das aktuelle Benutzerkonto und das Standardbenutzerprofil anwenden."*
(Dieser Punkt ist nur einmalig als ADMIN möglich, da unter den Benutzern der 'Karteireiter' "Erweitert" nicht angezeigt wird.)

4)
Dann führte ich den Neustart durch....


*Seit dem habe ich das "Schnellstartleisten-Problem" auf keinem der beiden Rechner bisher wieder gesehen!* 

Außerdem habe ich auch noch das "Gefühl", dass beide Rechner irgendwie wesentlich "direkter" (schneller) auf meine Eingaben reagieren!

Ich hoffe nun das bleibt auch so! Aber ich habe bisher tatsächlich ernste Hoffnung!
(Da ich bis jetzt schon bewußt relativ viele "rücksichtslose Neustarts" durchgeführt habe, OHNE das die Schnellstartleiste wieder weg war!)! 

*Von daher kann ich nur allen Betroffenen empfehlen, dass Gleiche auch mal auszuprobieren!*

Auch dann, wenn ihr später ggf. eine weitere Spracheinstellungsmöglichkeit wieder benötigt! (Stellt das später, nach dem Testen, wieder so ein wie ihr es benötigt!)

Nach meinen positiven Erfahrungen auf diese Einstellung, wünsche ich mir jetzt echten *Feedback* darauf!!!

Bitte antwortet auf diesen Post mit eurer Erfahrung, damit ggf. endlich hunderttausend anderer Benutzer (per Google) auch dieses Lösung finden können! (Sofern es denn bei auch auch geholfen hat!)

BigBug

P.S.: Nicht Vergessen diese Änderungen müssen bei "ALLEN" auf dem Rechner angelegten Konten und(!) auch auf dem Administrator-Konto durchgeführt werden!
 und(!) diese Einstellung per "Haken" (Login als Administrator) auch als *"Alle Einstellungen auf das aktuelle Benutzerkonto und das Standardbenutzerprofil anwenden."* (unter "Erweitert") übernehmen! (NICHT vergessen!)


----------



## Maggats (1. September 2010)

Unter Win7 funktioniert das ganze bei mir nicht, da ich außer Deutsch garkeine andere Sprache installiert habe, folglich taucht die Sprachleiste auch garnicht auf


----------



## BigBug (2. September 2010)

Unter Win7 hatte ich "Gott sei Dank" dieses Problem auch noch nie... und seit der Änderung ist bisher unter XP meine Schnellstartleiste noch nicht wieder verschwunden... TOITOITOI...

Haste mal versucht ALLE Benutzerkonten auf "Deutsch(IBM)" umzustellen (Alle anderen, auch [DEUTSCH] ohne "IBM" entfernen!) und nach Umstellen ALLER Konten den Rechner neuzustarten? (Falls unter Win7 dies auch zur Verfügung steht, das geänderte dann auch als DEFAULT/Standard abspeichern!)

Falls damit dann ggf. das Problem nicht mehr auftritt, kannste es dann ja später wieder wieder mit umstellen versuchen... (falls überhaupt notwendig)

BigBug


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht hatten wir diesen Ansatz ja mal bereits.

Schaut mal bitte unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach, ob dieser Ordner überhaupt existiert . Bei "Wannseesprinter" muss selbstverständlich euer Benutzername stehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dies nicht der Fall, probiert diesen Ordner, samt seiner obergeordneten Struktur (siehe Bild mit dem Pfad) von einem anderen Profil zu kopieren.

Um alle vorhandenen Profilordner sehen zu können, müsst ihr unter _Ansicht _ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 markiert haben.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## BigBug (7. September 2010)

Diese Art der "Fehler" (und Behebungsversuche) dürften bei der hier beschriebenen Fehlerform nie Linderung bringen, da wir von "periodischen" verschwinden (abschalten) reden und nicht von "IMMER bei JEDEN" Neustart...
...und sollte obiges Fehlen tatsächlich zum Abschalten der Schnellstartleiste führen, dann müßte es dann IMMER und bei jedem Neustart der Fall sein...

...und das wäre dann ein ganz anderes Problem... 

BigBug


P.S.: Seit dem Hint mit den "Regions- und Sprachoptionen" und den oben beschriebenen Umstellung (WICHTIG AUCH: inkl. der Speicherung dieser Einstellung als STANDARD! [Im Standardprofil!]) Hab ich auf beiden noch verbliebenen "Problemrechnern" bisher Glück gehabt...! "Bis jetzt" ist das tatsächlich noch nicht wieder aufgetreten...
(FREU!...Hoffnung keimt auf...)


----------



## BigBug (9. Oktober 2010)

Und ich noch einmal...

...ich habe mittlerweile und nach wochenlangen Tests noch einen Zusammenhang ausfindig gemacht, welcher einen Einfluß auf das Verschwinden der Schnellstartleiste hat...
(Beachtet bitte, ich beschreibe hier Windows XP mit abgeschalteter "schneller Benutzerumschaltung"! Allerdings läßt sich das ggf. auch auf Vista und Win7 übertragen!

Kurz:
-----

Das Blockieren der Registry, bei der Abmeldung unter "Benutzer"rechten, wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Tools im Hintergrund liefen, welche mit Adminrechten laufen (Z.B.: gestartet mit "Ausführen als..." oder unter benutzung von "PCWrunAS3"!

Lang:
-----

Nachdem auch noch ein paar andere Probleme in Windows (XP) bei mir auftauchten, wollte ich wissen ob mein Windows wirklich "zerschossen" ist, oder ob diese Probleme Windows eigene Probleme sind. Also formatierte ich das System und setzte es völlig neu auf und zwar mit einer speziell erstellten CD, welche SP3 und alle WUs bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits enthielt. So dass Probleme aufgrund "alter" und mittlerweile behobener Windowsprobleme damit ausgeschlossen werden können.

Und was soll ich sagen... 90% meiner Probleme mit Windows waren sehr schnell wieder da, teilweise sogar noch bevor ich anfing Software zu installieren (Alle AKTUELLEN Treiber [Hersteller Internetseiten] waren aber drauf) Somit kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mein altes Windows nicht wirklich "zerschossen" war, sondern diese Probleme Windows oder Treiber eigene Probleme zu sein scheinen. 

Auch das Schnellstartleisten Problem, war dann später schnell wieder da... (Obwohl dieses ja in meinem "alten" Windows gefixed war...! und ich alle hier beschriebenen Fixes bereits angewendet hatte...!)

Also fing ich an zu suchen, was ich denn in meinem alten Windows noch zusätzlich anders gemacht habe und hier noch nicht von mir beschrieben wurde...
Mittlerweile habe ich den Unterschied gefunden und das Schnellstartleisten Problem scheint auch derzeit in meiner Neuinstalltion wieder behoben zu sein...

Es gibt ja bekanntlich Tools, welche unbedingt Adminrechte benötigen um richtig zu funktionieren. Arbeitet man aber kluger Weise immer als "Benutzer", machen diese Tools/Programme, wenn sie nur mit Benutzerrechten gestartet werden, Probleme.

Kandidaten dafür sind z.B.:

- O&O Defrag Trayicon (Bekommt sonst keine verbindung zu seinen Dienst)
- SpeedFan (Kann sonst nicht Hardwarenah auslesen)
- Daemon-Tools

Da ich aber aus Sicheheitsgründen grundsätzlich nur unter "Benutzer"rechten am Rechner arbeite, lasse ich ausschließlich diese Tools bei der Anmeldung extra per AutostartScript, mit Adminrechten starten. (Funktioniert super...)

Wenn ich mich nun abmelde, scheint es ein Problem damit zu geben, dass diese Tools (oder eines davon, Hauptverdacht derzeit: "SpeedFan") sich nicht ordentlich mit beenden und die Registry oder teile davon "blockiert".

Wenn ich mich also Abmelde OHNE diese Tools vorher beendet zu haben, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das beim nächsten Anmelden die Schnellstartleiste wieder weg ist SEHR HOCH. Beende ich sie vor der Abmeldung, bleibt die Schnellstartleiste beim nächsten Anmelden (auch nach einem Neustart) erhalten.

Ich habe nun eine Batchdatei geschrieben, welche beim Abmelden als erstes automatisch ausgeführt wird. (Script eintragen in: Gruppenrichtlinien -> Benutzerkonfiguration -> Windowseinstellung -> Abmelden)

In diesem Script werden (mit Adminrechten) die besagten drei Tools nun erst beendet, bevor die eigentliche Benutzerabmeldung stattfindet...
... Seit dem ist nun auch bei meiner neuen Windowsinstallation scheinbar Ruhe und bisher die Schnellstartleiste immer da...

...Drückt mir die Daumen, ich drücke sie euch auch!

Wer also das Schnellstartleisten Problem hat (periodisch...) sollte mal checken ab das immer dann passiert, wenn er einen Benutzer mit eingeschränkten Rechten abgemeldet hatte seit dem letzten Neustart davor und dann ggf. checken ob er evtl. irgendein Programm/Tool VOR der Abmeldung beenden sollte, welches sich evtl nicht sauber beendet weil es mit höheren Rechten im Hintergrund noch läuft und die Registry "blockiert"...

(Unter Vista/Win7 könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass dies auch bei einer Adminabmeldung passieren kann durch den "UAE" oder wie diese dämliche  Benutzerüberwachung dort noch heißt...)

Viel Glück
BigBug


----------

